# Sport sunglasses



## Qwerta (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm buying a new sport sunglasses. I am willing to pay a little more and get something that is really good. I ride XC but I would also like to use my sunglasses for running, skiing, climbing, etc.

Can't decide if I want polarised or photochromic or both...? What would you suggest?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

Skiing... I usually use goggles.

I find polarized is overrated, and just makes viewing LCD's, bike computers, iPhones or through tinted glass more difficult.

ANSI Z87.1 impact rating I value highly. Following people on bikes can toss pebbles up at face at a very good velocity. Maybe more so when I'm on my roadie than my mtb... but it still happens.

I have a pair of MFrames, with persimmon, clear, and bronze vented lenses that I can swap depending conditions.
IIRC you can get a pair with a clear lens and the Z87.1 rating from Oakley's industrial site, then a pair of bronze runs about $60. $180 isn't terrible for what I consider a critical piece of safety gear. I've spent that much on helmets, or even shoes before. But there are lower cost options out there.

I like the contrast boost of bronze over greyscale lens.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I love me some photochromic a for riding... Lighter the better!


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

For skiing (if you mean alpine skiing not xc), I really advise you NOT to get polarized ones. It's pain in the a** to see ice plates with polarized, and you really want to see them.
Photochromatic are no go for me for mtb, as it just doesn't change fast enough, so those moments after you speed down the hill and come from sun to forest and shadow, are just way too long. 
So all in all, you will have problems finding single lens for everything. And if you really want just single lens, then at least personally, I would go with lighter (something like Oakley G30 lens), as it's more versatile then darker one.


----------



## BrianTW (Mar 28, 2011)

I just bought a pair of the new Oakley Radar EV glasses with the trail Prizm lens. So far they seem pretty good, but they are brand new and I havent used them that much. They are a lighter lens so I can use them in a wider variety of situations.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Oakley has been the absolutely best sport sunglasses that I have ever owned. Pick and choose your options and don't look back. I have half jacket and full jackets.


----------



## Qwerta (Jun 26, 2014)

I know it'll be hard to find one glasses to fit all sports but at least I can try 

Decided to not go with polarised since it is true what @primoz said - for skiing it can be dangerous because of ice but also for cycling if you overlook some puddle.

Thinking about photocromic now... I know changing is not very fast but I'm just a XC rider not DH 
I'm reading reviews of photocromic lenses on forums but looks like they are not usefull in a very bright conditions (talking about hot summer days and high mountains in the winter).


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Qwerta said:


> I'm reading reviews of photocromic lenses on forums but looks like they are not usefull in a very bright conditions (talking about hot summer days and high mountains in the winter).


They work fine. They aren't as dark as some other lenses, but dark enough. I have an old pair of Smith Turntables that I used to ride in all the time, including full sun.


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Funny, longtime snowboarder that heavily invested in lenses there. However, for so many years I've been using some crappy multi lens glasses I picked up for $40. Anyway, was down in aliso viejo riding with a buddy that works at Oakley and tried on a pair of radar locks with photochromatics and wow, these are amazing. The lenses transition super fast and everything is super sharp again. Little expensive though @$300, but well worth it.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I recently bought a pair of Ryders anti fog, hydrophobic, photochromic glasses. These ones don't lighten to clear or get particularly dark. The anti fog inner side of the lens seems to work. But I have only had them for a week. I also have a prescription pair of Adidas that are also photochromic. They go from clear to quite dark too. But the change is not rapid enough for fast riding in and out of sunlight. Also photochromic won't go dark in the car.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Currently rocking Oakley jawbone with transitions. Great fit, photochromic. But fogs up becoming useless most of the time. Check Ryder thorn sunglasses. Photochromic and has anti fog coating


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Take a look at Native brand. 
https://nativeyewear.com/

Very tuff lenses to scratch. Way less sensitive to scratching than other high end lenses I have used.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think the photochromic lenses that transition from just a medium tint to almost clear, are perfect for riding in and out of tree cover, on mostly wooded trails.

I have the Light Night lenses... pick a frame. No matter what the light conditions. sunny, cloudy, getting dark. I even night ride with mine. I think they're super functional.

I think a lot of the issues people have, is if they transition from a really dark tint. I don't even notice mine changing, because they were never really that dark to begin with (still have 100% uv protection).

I'd get something different for driving, and full sun sports, though.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Oakley has been the absolutely best sport sunglasses that I have ever owned. Pick and choose your options and don't look back. I have half jacket and full jackets.


Switched from Half Jackets to Racing Jackets, never going back. Might not be quite as stylish, but they're more functional.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I'll have to check those out.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I like these...
Dolomite 2.0 Black / White - Tifosi Optics Sunglasses


----------



## Qwerta (Jun 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried Julbo Eyewear? https://www.julbo-eyewear.com/en/10/products/sunglasses/sfamily/trail-running-mtb_9.html


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Without a shadow of doubt avoid polarized can make seeing obstacles under changing light conditions very difficult, I have had some success with them on road but for mountain biking hated them. Go with a photochromic (aka transitions lenses) and you can grab them and know they will work all the time.

I always prefer a photochromic lenses with some type of venting, recently have had to go back to wearing glasses the majority of the time while riding and I use them in almost all conditions from extreme bright to night, maybe not best for all but acceptable with no real impact. Only time they have really been hard to use was conditions where glasses in general are hard to use, aka extreme mud and rain.

Have had good luck with:
Tifosi Mast fototec (non-prescription) were great at a great price point, best bang for your buck
Oakley Racing jacket black iridium transitions (prescription) best glasses I have ever owned. I assume the non-prescription is just as good
Some Wal-Mart rec spec safety glasses with prescription transitions - Cheap and do the trick well, do fog up though, I use them a lot for mountain biking where I worry conditions are bad and don't want to do accidental damage to the Oakleys

One thing to note for others reading this thread, if you get prescription transitions lenses only get the anti-glare on inside of lenses the anti-glare coating attracts dirt much easier that without. I wasn't sure at first when I was told this by the sales person selling mew my glasses but I have noticed it for sure in actual use.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

digifun said:


> Currently rocking Oakley jawbone with transitions. Great fit, photochromic. But fogs up becoming useless most of the time. Check Ryder thorn sunglasses. Photochromic and has anti fog coating


Did you got vented lens? These work great for me and I sweat as a pig. They can fog when I stop but as soon as I move they are clear in a moment.

Oakley Vault - Men's & Women's Sunglasses, Goggles, & Apparel sometimes have great deals. For example, last year I got Oakley Jawbone for 60$. Jawbone model was replaced with Racing Jacket frame which only differs in small details (they even use the same lense as far as I know).

I got exact same color (of course with cheapest dark grey lens) as this model:

Oakley PRIZM Road Racing Jacket | Official Oakley Store

If you don't want to spend much money on the sunglasses (but still prefer quality lens) you can find Jawbone knockoffs and buy walleva replacement lenses for Jawbone (they fit perfectly) on ebay:

Walleva Vented Replacement Lenses for Oakley Jawbone Sunglasses Multiple Options | eBay

From my personal experience there is no visible difference in optic between authentic Oakley lenses and these and they fit both my authentic Jawbones and knockoff frame.

Before everybody jumps on me for promoting cheap ebay knockoffs I bought these just to check how would Jawbones fit my head before I buy the authentic ones (in Bosnia there are no Oakley distributors and you don't want to order sunglasses online without trying them on first) and they turned out to be extremely good quality. Now I use these for MTB and wear original when I do activities that have lesser chance of breaking them.

On the other hand If you get el cheapos immediately throw away any lens that comes with them because they are awfull and will probably have some diopter. Also, earsocks will desintegrate from sweat and they are probably made of some toxic material anyway so in case you decide to go this way I suggest you to get this pack:

New Walleva Polarized Vented Black Lenses Black Earsocks 4 Oakley Jawbone | eBay


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. I have vented lenses. But they still fog up.



HEGGA said:


> Did you got vented lens? These work great for me and I sweat as a pig. They can fog when I stop but as soon as I move they are clear in a moment.
> 
> Oakley Vault - Men's & Women's Sunglasses, Goggles, & Apparel sometimes have great deals. For example, last year I got Oakley Jawbone for 60$. Jawbone model was replaced with Racing Jacket frame which only differs in small details (they even use the same lense as far as I know).
> 
> ...


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Oakley forever and always


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought people loved to hate on Oakley...

I can recommend Zeal shades and goggles - now owned by Maui Jim. They have great tech. Regular, Polarized, photochromic - pick whatever you want. I personally do like polarized because my eyes aren't as strained from a full day out but it's true that non-polarized can have some advantages. I have and use all types.

I also ride with my Persol photochromic street shades, they aren't too dark so work fine. My Natives were tough but used to fog up, and I really have this problem with most sunglasses. I wonder if I should try these Oakley racing jackets / prizm...


----------



## Surveyor 777 (May 12, 2015)

NordieBoy said:


> I like these...
> Dolomite 2.0 Black / White
> 
> I have these and like them. But I don't do quick dark-to-light transitions, though, so I don't know how quickly they respond.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

Oakley, the new vented Prizm lenses are fantastic, Id go with the new offering...the JawBreaker.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Buddy has the new Ryders photo chromatics and I tried them..holy cow...AWESOME! That will be my next set. Easier than switching lenses on my Smith's.


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

HEGGA said:


> Walleva Vented Replacement Lenses for Oakley Jawbone Sunglasses Multiple Options | eBay


Most Oakley lenses have a base curvature of 8, while the Walleva lenses are typically 6. So there are some minor differences. Probably ~90% of the quality for 50% of the price.


----------

